# Pet Insurance



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

We've decided that we want to get Otto insured - he's just so active that we want to be prepared for an accident. I have read previous posts on the subject and it seems that others have highly recommended having it. Which company would those with insurance recommend?

Any info would be appreciated ;D I have read reviews on a few companies but the reviews just go back and forth. Sometimes they don't even seem to be describing the same company!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

http://www.gopetplan.com/?engine=go...&match_type=&gclid=CP-43LWw9K4CFcWP7QodQTEwIQ

We have Pet Plan. No complaints. Timely reimbursement. Does not cover routine vaccinations/well checks or spay/neuter (common industry standard). It will cover any meds associated with findings out of well visits, spay/neuter, &/or rx needed from dental care (not the actual dental care). You can choose your level of coverage & deductible. I believe we have the silver plan for $20 a month. The 1st yr paid for itself long before Pumpkin turned 1. There are some websites that review different plans & companies, as well as, link personal experiences with each. Good Luck.


----------



## Lindsey1420 (Jan 28, 2012)

I also looked into this. I had one picked out, dont remember which one, and then didnt get it. My vet didnt accept. I would call your vet to see what they take. I guess they are just like a dr. office ???.


----------



## Lincolns Parents (Aug 6, 2011)

I second the check with your Vet....ours doesn't take ins. either. :-\


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

I always heard pet insurance referred to as a rip off, but after 3 cases of giardia, 1 coccidia and 2 kennel coughs, I've rethought that. 

Honestly, only the coccidia affected Oso that badly so he has been a happy puppy. That being said, we have probably spent as much as he initially cost on Oso's vet bills and he's only six months. This is with nothing very serious. I am hoping this will slow down, but I think there is a bit of an epidemic with giardia in our area of LA. As careful as we are, the boy just keeps getting it. Poor little guy is isolated once again from dog friendly places for 2 1/2 weeks while he finishes his meds and gets retested. 

We may be looking into this as well.


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

It was always my understanding that vets don't actually accept pet insurance, but that you have to file a claim afterward to be reimbursed. I have heard good things from a friend about the ASPCA insurance (http://www.aspcapetinsurance.com) but I don't actually have it for any of our dogs. I've considered it from time to time for our other dogs but might look into it again for Finch b/c she is far more active than my other two and will be her whole life.


----------



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

We have Trupanion, i believe our deductible is $200, it used to be $100 however since vet prices have increased they raised the deductible. (that kind of sucked) I am not sure what we pay monthly I think something like $30-$40 a month. We have yet to use our insurance, but better safe than sorry. And yes our vet takes our insurance.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

finch said:


> It was always my understanding that vets don't actually accept pet insurance, but that you have to file a claim afterward to be reimbursed.


That was my understanding also. I decided not to get it (but don't necessarily discourage others from doing so)


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Yes -- you pay the vet, the insurance pays you. 

We have PetPlan also. The monthly costs vary by location so you might find that your costs are much higher depending on where you live. 

A fabulous site to look at is www.petinsuranceuniversity.com.

We are huge fans of pet insurance and we are SO glad that Gracie is insured. Yes, she needed unexpected surgery (festering foreign body stuck in lower jaw) and so the first year's premium has more than paid for itself. But the point is not to come out financially ahead. It's INSURANCE. On average, people don't benefit or this wouldn't be a business.

The point, for us, is that no matter what happens to Gracie, I won't ever face a situation where she needs X and I can't afford it. I won't need to decline a crazy expensive test that could be a waste of money but might bring us closer to a good diagnosis. I won't need to wait out symptoms hoping that they might resolve because bringing her in to get checked out might wind up costing thousands. 

We find it easier to plan for the expense of insurance than to live with the uncertainty of unexpected vet bills. Folks who can absorb $2K, $5K, $10K, or bigger hits without a financial crisis might not "need" insurance. But IMHO the bigger worry vet bills are for you and your family, the more sense it makes to get insurance for a dog you love.

I have more than a few friends who've gotten insurance AFTER the first incident when they see how fast vet bills can add up over something small. I'm glad we didn't wait.

Just my 2 cents!

v.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

We go through VPI (petinsurance.com). We already used it and it has paid out tremendously for us. 4 days after we got it, Ruby was bit by a rattlesnake around this time last year. The vet bill was over $3,000. VPI paid for 75% of the bill. They cut me a check very quickly.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Well said VictoriaW


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks for the input everyone! Victoria, thank you SO much for including that website. Just what I needed! It breaks EVERYTHING down and addresses details I had never considered when I was searching/browsing without it. Im sure I will feel much more confident with out final decision now that we understand the different elements and what to watch for as far as exclusions and restrictions. 

Luv2laugh - sorry to hear about Oso! 2 1/2 weeks of isolation isn't fun for anyone :-\


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Can't speak highly enough of Petplan, but they are they are expensive. I insure my horses and my Gt Danes with them. One of my Danes had bloat twice and it cost $12,000, and my mare had colic surgery last summer and that cost $7000 and they paid up within 10 days without questions.

I have insured my new Vizsla pup with AXA direct as they have also been very good with one of my danes that had cancer on his tail.

Both companies allow you to select whether they pay your vet directly or reimburse you.


----------



## polkan (Dec 29, 2011)

I was checking out some of the links the other day and found a plan that pays out 100% of cost and has a $20,000 limit and a $100 deductible. It was more expensive in terms of the monthly payment amount, but had the highest payout and annual limit I could find. It was a "customize your plan" option that I used. 

And now I cannot find that link anymore...


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Was it pet plan ? Because I just saw that option on their site and a few ppl on the thread recommend it


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Polkan,

Sounds like Pet Plan gold. We actually have this with a $50 deductible. 

The fine print: emergency after-hours care (of not at your own vet) or specialist care is reimbursed at only 80%, even if you choose the 100% option.

v.


----------

